
Show HN: Quit Smoking from Your Mac Menu Bar - hidiegomariani
https://quitsmokingosx.app
======
hidiegomariani
Hi Hacker-New-ers!

This is Quit smoking Now OSX

It helps you quit smoking by reminding you how much money you've saved , how
many days you've been smoking free and how many cigarettes you've not smoked
since your quit date. Directly from your Mac Menu Bar ‍

Just open it, set your quit date, and watch your savings going up!

